# Anybody swinging a Superfine Glass?



## not2shabby (Sep 14, 2016)

I'm back on the hunt for a 6wt. Does anybody have first-hand experience with the Orvis Superfine Glass 6wt other than swinging it at an Orvis store? 

What are your real-world thoughts on its speed? Performance with moderate wind? Presentation?

What lines match well?


----------



## jmrodandgun (Sep 20, 2013)

Hey, I actually own some of these. A 3wt and a 6wt. The 6wt is fun for summer reds, especially with a click and pawl reel. It's not as wispy as you probably think but I find it to be challenging to throw in a little breeze. My 6wt is lined with a bonefish taper, the heavier tapers like most redfish tapers made the rod feel funny. It's a fun rod. I also have a few blue halo glass rods that I like a lot. For me I find the blue halo to be faster than the orvis superfine. 

Glass is not dead!


----------



## Snooter2tooter (Mar 14, 2018)

I got a SFG 6wt in September and fished with it all fall and winter. It's my go to rod if the wind isn't gusting. I fish mainly for LMB and it's a great rod for that, trolling and throwing at structure. I fished it with SA mastery redfish late summer and fall. Then changed to an orvis superfine line for the past couple cold months. I really like the SA redfish line on the rod and will be switching back here soon for the spring. 

Speed: for glass it's fast 
Moderate Wind: guess that depends on your definition of moderate, 10-15mph gust, size 4-6 beadchain clouser I'm good(accurate) out to 40. If it's blowing harder or god forbid I need to cast farther that 50-60ft forget it, out comes 8wt graphite. 
Presentation: for in close cast(25-35ft) around structure for bass with a size1-2 b10s gurgler it's the perfect rod for how I fish 80 percent of the time.


----------



## LowHydrogen (Dec 31, 2015)

not2shabby said:


> I'm back on the hunt for a 6wt. Does anybody have first-hand experience with the Orvis Superfine Glass 6wt other than swinging it at an Orvis store?
> 
> What are your real-world thoughts on its speed? Performance with moderate wind? Presentation?
> 
> What lines match well?


I know this is way off from your question but if you're wanting a 6wt glass rod. I picked up a Eagle Claw Sweetheart a year or 2 ago. They claim it's' a 5 but it's really closer to a 6. This rod was about $30! I've caught a few rat Red's and a ton of Bass on this thing. It's a ton of fun to fish with, I know you're thinking this thing is $30 what do you get for that, but honestly this thing is a blast to fish with. I think it's 7' or 7'6" can't remember. 
Just so you don't think I'm a Eagle Claw rep lmao, I've got Scott, Sage, MHX, Orvis, Batson rods also. Just thought I'd share what I think is a really fun rod for the money. Oh yeah be warned, it is vitamin piss yellow so it's not winning any beauty contests.


----------

